

Top 10 Worst Computer Worms of All Time - tamar
http://encyclopedia2.thefreedictionary.com/Top%2010%20Worst%20Computer%20Worms%20of%20All%20Time
The Internet is an Internet lover's paradise, a gamer's haven, a business's lifeline, and a hacker's playground. Over the past two decades, hundreds of worms have devastated the infrastructure of millions of computers around the world, causing billions of dollars of damage-and the life of the worm is far from over. Let's take a look at the last 20 years to see which of these worms have stood out from among the rest.
======
duncanr
Strange that RTM's worm is ranked at number 1 with 10k - 100k of damages,
whilst ILOVEYOU is number 2 with 5.5 - 8.7 billion. I wonder what their
ranking criteria is.

Cliff Stoll tells a story in "The Cuckoo's Egg" about knocking on RTM's door
whilst investigating this worm and having the door answered by RTM's room-
mate. I've wondered for a couple of years if that was the first sighting of PG
in the wild... ;-)

